# Update pictures of my almost yearlings



## VARNYARD (Jun 9, 2008)

This is them at almost one year old.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 9, 2008)

What beauties wow. They are beasts as well not even a year old OMG. Bobby how many times do you feed them a day??? What do you normally feed them???


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks bro, but as for feeding, they get the same diet as stated on my care sheet, but they are all the Extreme Giants, that might be why the are so buff.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice, Bobby. How big (long) are your yearling Chacoans on average? I wanna figure out how far behind my girl is.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 9, 2008)

They are around two and a half feet long, guessing.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> They are around two and a half feet long, guessing.



Argh, my female still has a lot of catching up to do....she has grown tremendously, though.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 10, 2008)

they are awesome but cream is still my fav


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 10, 2008)

My red is supposed to be almost a year old, but he is still really tiny. His previous owner put him through brumation, so I hope thats why and that hes not permanently dwarfed for any reason.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 10, 2008)

It doesn't get any better than that!!! They are freaking awesome!!!


----------



## bige85tegu (Jun 10, 2008)

They are huge and beautiful. Once I get some more money and room I will be getting a red tegu from you.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am glad you like them!!  




Azaleah said:


> My red is supposed to be almost a year old, but he is still really tiny. His previous owner put him through brumation, so I hope thats why and that hes not permanently dwarfed for any reason.



All of my tegus hibernate, some up to seven months. How big is your red?


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 10, 2008)

Around 12" tip of nose to tip of tail...

I got him only around 2 months ago from someone who SAID they got him through you last summer, so I don't know what he went through with that guy.

He also seems to have really weak jaw pressure (he has trouble eating things that arent cut down to "bitesize" for him).

I'm just a little worried about him. He has grown since I have had him, but only a little bit.


----------



## Mike (Jun 10, 2008)

They look great bobby.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 10, 2008)

Number 1 stunners!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2008)

Yea I agree they are looking hot, they are by far my favorites.

And Azaleah, improper care would be the main cause of lack of size as well as the weak jaw pressure, that is a sign of MBD. Improper UV lighting and a lack of rodents and calcium.


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 10, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Yea I agree they are looking hot, they are by far my favorites.
> 
> And Azaleah, improper care would be the main cause of lack of size as well as the weak jaw pressure, that is a sign of MBD. Improper UV lighting and a lack of rodents and calcium.



He is under UV light with me (10% bulb over screen lid) and thought he doesn't eat rodents (he just doesn't seem to like them), he eats chicken giblets, cherries, grapes, eggs, and crickets, most if not all dusted with calcium powder. 

Would improper care from his previous owner cause him to be dwarfed for good? I am very worried about him now :/.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I agree they are looking hot, they are by far my favorites.
> ...



It could keep him from getting to full size, but the thing about MBD is that the damage that is done cannot be reversed. With proper care it can be stopped from progressing and getting worse, but the damage that has been done already will be there regardless. The bones that are weak can get stronger, but they will never be like the normal well cared for animals. Tegus grow fast when they are young, the lack of UV and calcium cause them to become handicapped with weaker twisted bones and less growth, when compared to a healthy animal of the same age.

I have seen animals that had MBD as a baby and they did grow into large adults, but the signs do show from the damage when they were young. Most often times you see overbites, under bites, bent spines, and feet that turn in or out. This does not show the internal damage that has been done. It all depends on how long it takes to get them back on proper care as to the damage that has been done; there are many cases that it is too late to catch it in time. If yours has a good appetite, then that is a very good sign that he can live a happy life.


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 10, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> It could keep him from getting to full size, but the thing about MBD is that the damage that is done cannot be reversed. With proper care it can be stopped from progressing and getting worse, but the damage that has been done already will be there regardless. The bones that are weak can get stronger, but they will never be like the normal well cared for animals. Tegus grow fast when they are young, the lack of UV and calcium cause them to become handicapped with weaker twisted bones and less growth, when compared to a healthy animal of the same age.
> 
> I have seen animals that had MBD as a baby and they did grow into large adults, but the signs do show from the damage when they were young. Most often times you see overbites, under bites, bent spines, and feet that turn in or out. This does not show the internal damage that has been done. It all depends on how long it takes to get them back on proper care as to the damage that has been done; there are many cases that it is too late to catch it in time. If yours has a good appetite, then that is a very good sign that he can live a happy life.



Well, the little guy has QUITE the appetite now. He eats daily to his full, poops normally, and still has that little baby "please don't eat me" response every time I go into his cage. Once he's out, though, he is a little sweetie. He also had shedding problems when I first got him, but now that he is in better humidity those are gone. I am just worried because seeing the rate that other people's tegus are growing, he is not growing that fast... not nearly. He does seem to have a little bit of an underbite, but I thought maybe he was just born that way. Now I know he was probably improperly cared for.

Thanks for the info, Bobby! I will keep you updated on his progress as he grows .


----------

